# Critique me cantering bareback



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Sit up a bit straighter.
Not bad for your first time though.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

you're supposed to lean back a bit...since when cantering most of the horses weight is in the back you are supposed to. At least that's what I've been taught by all my instructors (well besides the one but I didn't canter with her)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah, not as much as you were leaning back, you were looking like a low rida

Lol.
Don't take that badly.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks great to me. Also looks like you were having a good time


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Looks great to me. Also looks like you were having a good time


yeah I was having a blast! I'm enjoying bareback more than I do riding in my saddle!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ You guys look great!
I would always rather ride bareback than with a saddle. 
It's rare to see me in a saddle actually, ha ha.
XD


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't sit back, sit straight.
Sitting back just places excess weight on the hind end. How would you like it if I focused all of my weight on your right leg, and then told you that was the one you had to lift and work the most?
Same deal. You don't lean forward because it makes a horse fall on the forehand, and you don't lean backwards because it encourages a horse to use it's forehand because you're placing your weight on the hind end, AND you're behind the motion.
Take a look at all of the true classical riders--their position doesn't change when the horse canters.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

dont know if its to do with being bareback, but your hand shouldnt be opening by your thigh to turn him


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

you don't look bad. try loosening up, you are a little stiff, you'll find that if you can loosen up a bit, your trot will be much better. Your canter didnt look bad although you were leaning back which pushes your pelvis towards the neck. If you sit up just a little straiter then you won't be forced towards his neck, when they tell you to lean back, I think they mean sit back, as in put all your weight in your pockets. You really don't look bad though, you look pretty good.

I've never ridden in a bareback pad before... i just go all natural... i must try one of those....


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

jeddah31 said:


> dont know if its to do with being bareback, but your hand shouldnt be opening by your thigh to turn him


I"m confused on what you mean....I am neckreining while using long split reins...my right hand is actually controlling Sonny where as the left hand is just holding the access split reins.


Also, I went from an instsructor that's main point was just to teach the girls how to stay on to one that teaches the girls to flow with the horse. hehe...so I still have the bad habits from the first lady....but I'll be doing a bareback lesson on Thursdays wheeee

And Farmpony, I'm stiff mainly because if was my first time cantering bareback. I hope I'll loosen up when I do it more often


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm not sure what they meant by opening your thigh either. As I said, I think you look pretty good. And I agree, you won't always be stiff... ... you are almost there... I love sonny... Can I have him?


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Everything was pretty much covered, but I just wanted to say that your downward transition was a tiny bit rough, you looked kind of unprepared. I completely understand it was your first time bareback though. When you slow down, sit very tall, sink your heels down and grip with your calves, then ask to slow down. Once your position is more solid just at that point, you won't be as off balance when he slows. You really do look great for cantering bareback for the first time. =]


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah my downward transition was horrible only because he didn't stop the way he normally did. He usually would just put the breaks and go into a dead stop so I was prepared for that...not going from a trot then to a stop lol


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> jeddah31 said:
> 
> 
> > dont know if its to do with being bareback, but your hand shouldnt be opening by your thigh to turn him
> ...


ok my bad, just watched it again..didnt realise you were just holding the ends of the reins, i thought you had that hand and rein right open to your thigh lol


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ah ok hehe. No problem and no worries. It kinda did look that way didn't it


----------

